# ¡¡Trece mil, XiaoRoel!!



## swift

Amigo Xiao:

Qué gran alegría es volver a verte por estos lares y, sobre todo, poder contar de nuevo con tu auxilio, erudito y generoso como eres.

Un abrazo grande y trece mil agradecimientos por tu desprendimiento al compartir todo ese saber.


José


----------



## duvija

Xiao, es bueno verte. Y que sean muchos muchos más de 13.000 !!!!


----------



## kunvla

También de mi parte, estimado Xiao, trece mil gracias por tu apoyo.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## XiaoRoel

Gracias a todos vosotros por aguantar mi pedantería lingüística.


----------



## swift

Hoy estuve investigando sobre la etimología de mequetrefe, alcatraz, alfeñique, atanquía, crica... y de algún modo fui a parar entre folios que me hicieron descubrir la voz _chisgaravís_. Aunque creas que no te mereces nuestros plácemes, déjanos al menos agradecerte por no ser un chisgaravís. 


> *chisgaravís.* _s.m._ El entremetido, bullicioso, que pronta e inconsideradamente se mete en cosas que no entiende, sin fondo ni comprehensión para ellas. También se llama así el que reduce las cosas de importancia a parola, o a bulla de palabras, con satisfacciones afectadas de que hace algo, no haciendo cosa de provecho.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Gracias, amigo Swift. Eso intento.


----------



## Agró

Gaudeamus.
Vivat professor,
semper in fiore.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias por todos tus aportes, XiaoRoel... ¿he de confesar que a menudo me pierdo en las terminlogías que empleas? 
Pero también sabes adaptarte a los analfabetos en jergas gramaticales (como yo), gracias otra vez.

Un beso.


----------



## Vanda

Xiao, viva sua 'pedantería lingüística"!

José, pra nós, mequetrefe é 
1. Sujeito intrometido; ENXERIDO: 2. Pessoa sem valor, insignificante; JOÃO-NINGUÉM

Mas usamos essencialmente com o signifidado número 2.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Mi querido Xiao, compañero de Facultad, ave

Menos mal que no compartimos clase también, o me hubieras hundido en la miseria . 

Un abrazo et vale


----------



## Hector9

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Qué alegría ver tantos amigos por aquí y más en estos momentos en que estoy convaleciente de una operación importante. De verdad, gracias a todos por vuestro cariño.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Oye, cuídate mucho. El cariño virtual sigue siendo cariño, no lo dudes. 

Un abrazo


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué pedantería ni pedantería: el que sabe, sabe, carallo.

Un abrazo gordo y que te mejores


----------



## olivinha

Xiao, melhoras! 
Adoro ler tudo que você escreve.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Felicidades Xiao!

¡Qué bien verte de nuevo por aquí!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Colchonero

Un abrazo fuerte, Xiao. Recúperate pronto. Y felicidades.


----------



## swift

A cuidarse mucho, Xiao. Un abrazo.


----------



## Peterdg

Uy Xiao,

No había visto lo de tu operación.

¡También de mi parte te deseo una recuperación próspera!


----------



## swift

Entre todos los participantes de este hilo sumamos 153 135 posts. Da pavor.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Entre todos los participantes de este hilo sumamos 153 135 posts. Da pavor.



Concuerdos, mayormente.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Y si restamos los que nos han borrado?


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Concuerdos, mayormente.


Entre todos, reunimos un puñado de posts más que el foro de árabe y sobrepasamos en varias decenas de miles al Culture Café. Son muchos concuerdos. 


Colchonero said:


> ¿Y si restamos los que nos han borrado?


Minucias, Colchonère, minucias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> ¿Y si restamos los que nos han borrado?



A mí no me han borrado jamás un hilo, desdichado. Otra cosa es a usted, que es parlanchín y chisgaravís. Y un piernas.


----------



## Colchonero

Eres una envidiosa.


----------



## Lurrezko

A ver si el maestro Xiao aprovecha para desasnarnos y desbrozar la etimología de esa *udofilia* tuya. Ya imagino, conociéndote, que tiene que ver con medias, mallas y otros atavíos lascivos.


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Y un piernas.





Colchonero said:


> Eres una envidiosa.


Ea, ¡macarenos! A sacar trapos sucios a otro lado. 


Lurrezko said:


> A ver si el maestro Xiao aprovecha para desasnarnos y desbrozar la etimología de esa *udofilia* tuya.


Eso, Xiao, ¿qué rayos es un udófilo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aficionado a la lluvia.

(Y yo me aficioné al laconismo languidecente.)


----------



## swift

¿A la lluvia? Mi olfato me decía que tenía que ver con calcetas y rejillas. 

¿No hay por ahí otro étimo?


----------



## olivinha

XiaoRoel said:


> (Y yo me aficioné al laconismo languidecente.)



Ah não, Xiao. De laconismo, nada.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> Aficionado a la lluvia.



No quiero ni pensar a qué lluvia.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

olivinha said:


> Ah não, Xiao. De laconismo, nada.



Creo que laconismo significa afición al lacón.

 (No me mates, Xiao).


----------



## XiaoRoel

A una laconada no le diría yo que no. Qué hermosa sencillez la del grelo el lacón y el chorizo. Contundente como el románico del Pazo de Xelmirez. No me vendría mal hoy que está cayendo el cielo aquí en Santander. Lo que me recomendó el médico (que, por cierto, me recomendó el vino tinto; debe de ser para confortar el riñón que me queda).


----------



## olivinha

Xiao, trocou a Galícia por Cantábria?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Não. viajei até Cantábria para passar a convalecência cá, na casa da mãe do meu filho que é médica e dá-me tranquilidade. Jà vou recuperando a saúde á beira do calefactor e comendo todo o dia.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, querido Xiao.
He reactivado mi cuenta sólo para saludarte.
Espero que te mejores pronto, y estoy segura de que será así si tienes un médico que te recomienda el tinto.
Vente para aquí, hombre, que tenemos unos vinos para antología.
Bicos,
Cal


----------



## lavecilla

.
Felicidades, XiaoRoel, y muchas gracias por tus hasta ahora 13.028 mensajes, que sin duda rompen esa creencia de que cantidad y calidad no hacen  buenas migas.

También deberían enviarte una nota de agradecimiento los señores de la IAE (ya me entiendes) por todo lo que aprenden diariamente con la lectura de tus comentarios. (Aunque no creo yo que caiga esa breva, francamente).

Un abrazo, y que continúe tu rápida mejoría. 
Michel.



Calambur said:


> He reactivado mi cuenta sólo para saludarte.



Pues el mejor regalo que puedes hacer a XiaoRoel (y, de paso, a nosotros) es el de seguir "reactivada". Venga, Vivi, anímate. Y si se trata de pelillos , pues nada, mujer: échalos a la mar.


.............................
A propósito de la IAE, digo de la RAE, ¿sabéis por qué no sale ya "en línea" el diccionario? ¿Va a pasar como con el de María Moliner? 
Pues yo, hasta que no pase esta coyuntura económica desfavorable (no escribo "crisis" porque dicen los políticos que ya hay que olvidarla), no voy a poder comprarlos. 
Porca misseria, oyes.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

lavecilla said:


> .
> Pues el mejor regalo que puedes hacer a XiaoRoel (y, de paso, a nosotros) es el de seguir "reactivada". Venga, Vivi, anímate.




¡Eso, que vuelva Vivi!


----------



## Lurrezko

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¡Eso, que vuelva Vivi!



Oé, oe oe oeeeeé.


----------



## cbrena

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¡Eso, que vuelva Vivi!


Eso, Xiao no se merece menos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si vuelve Vivi, me daría una gran alegría. Siempre tan en lo cierto.
Por otro lado, Vivi búscame un alquiler barato en Buenos Aires y me voy unos meses. ¡Cómo me gusta ese lugar del mundo y sus hablas!


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Si vuelve Vivi, me daría una gran alegría. Siempre tan en lo cierto.
> Por otro lado, Vivi búscame un alquiler barato en Buenos Aires y me voy unos meses. ¡Cómo me gusta ese lugar del mundo y sus hablas!



xiao, venite el mes que viene y nos juntamos todos !!!!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya me gustaría, pero para el mes quiero reincorporarme a mis aulas de latín. En vuestro invierno (mi verano) es posible que vaya.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un "regalo" para todos mis amigos. En el minuto 7:57 se me puede ver recitando dos poemas míos a la sombra del centenario ombú que hay en mi centro de trabajo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0nyYmPCpXM
Y acapella, desafinando y fuera de tono, el Mano a mano de Gardel en el minuto diez y medio.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onL0eCR0HMs


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias Xiao, ¡bonito regalo!


----------



## Lurrezko

Ese Gardel cavernoso y gesticulado es espectacular. Lo que hubiera dado yo por tener un profesor de latín con barba bíblica y chupa de cuero, qué rabia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya ves, algo nos modernizamos los dómines desde el licenciado Cabra.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Precioso, Xiao. Privilegiados, tus alumnos. A mí me tocó aguantar a la pantera lila en literatura dos años seguidos. Insufrible.


----------



## duvija

Pero, El Caballero de la Alegre Figura! sos exactamente como te imaginábamos. ¡Excelente presentación! Que se repita.


----------



## Lurrezko

Le voy a preparar un repertorio _ad hoc_ de crooner otoñal: standards, Trenet y algún que otro bolerazo. Nos vamos a forrar.


----------



## Cagey

I want to congratulate Xiao Roel on 13,000 posts, and especially to thank him for his many patient and helpful posts in the Latin forum.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eso, eso, a forrarnos y a saquear la SGAE.
Cagey, amice, gratias tibi ago amicitia tua quamuis anglica lingua non liceat facilem comunicationem. Patientia tua nobis magna traquilitatem dat ad difficultates resoluendas.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Lurrezko said:


> Le voy a preparar un repertorio _ad hoc_ de crooner otoñal: standards, Trenet y algún que otro bolerazo. Nos vamos a forrar.



Nadie mejor que tú para preparar la lista. Hala, empieza, que yo necesito un forro. Xiao, vete preparando.

Y el latín lo he entendido sin necesidad de Google. ¡A lo mejor lo tengo menos olvidado de lo que creía!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Nada de sopitas aguachentas ni purecito sin sal con sabor a hospital. Meta copas de tinto e hinchándose de buen comida. No suena nada mal como régimen para sacar adelante a un convaleciente. Me alegra mucho, Xiao, que te sigas recuperando.


----------



## Lampiste

.
Ah, ¿pero estabais todos aquí? (y yo en la luna de Valencia).

Bien, pues me uno –no faltaba más– a esta panda para transmitirte mi felicitación, maestro Xiao, y darte las gracias por colmar el foro de español de tanta clase (acepciones* 6 y 8).

Y ahora di la verdad, Xiao: después de que recitaras esta estrofa del tango: 

_Se dio el juego de remanye cuando vos..._

¿a que te dieron ganas de hacer un inciso para explicar a los oyentes la diferencia entre la impersonal con _se_ y la pasiva refleja? Confiésalo.


(No me hagas caso, y tú a lo tuyo: a comer/beber bien para ponerte bien).

Un abrazo. Carlos.
........................
* Del DRAE.
Por cierto, yo no tengo con este diccionario el problema que señala Lavecilla. Habrá sido una falsa alarma, probablemente. En cambio, con el de María Moliner –como dicen en México– ni modo.


----------



## duvija

No, no, antes que nada necesito el morfema original del latín y la historia de la palabra _'gambeteabas' (la pobreza en la casa de pensión ...)_


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Gambetear*, andar, rular, de _gambetta_, diminutivo de _gamba_ 'pierna'. Desocupados que andaban de aquí para allá sin nada que hacer. Digo yo.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> *Gambetear*, andar, rular, de _gambetta_, diminutivo de _gamba_ 'pierna'. Desocupados que andaban de aquí para allá sin nada que hacer. Digo yo.




NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! bueno, sí, sirve, pero viene de "Gambetta", apellido de un jugador de fútbol uruguayo que practicó ese movimiento de piernas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schubert_Gambetta

Ahí va. Pero no miren otras páginas porque los guampudos de los argentinos dicen que fue invento de Maradona, pero esa palabra se empezó a usar en 1950, con Gambetta como jugador!!!!


----------



## duvija

Juaaaaaaa. Estos se llevan la palma. Miren el genial uso de :_'(el estilo de Maradona) imitado por jugadores que lo precedieron.._.

http://www.soccer-tricks.net/2010/08/31/the-gambetta-not-just-a-dribbling-style/

_Such a dribbling style, mastered by the great Maradona, and imitated by many preceding players can be a joy to watch. Especially when an attacker dribbles past defending players using smoothly executed feints and shoulder drops and quick changes in the direction of the hips, deceiving the opposing player into making the wrong decision. 
_
¿Como pueden imitar a alguien que aún no existía?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Mis mejores deseos para que te recuperes pronto. Y gracias por todos tus aportes que siempre son un paradigma indispensable.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El problema es que "Mano a mano" se grabó en los años veinte, bastante antes de que jugase Gambetta.
3ampiste, Afogotu, Quique Alfaro, gracias por vuestros ánimos.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> El problema es que "Mano a mano" se grabó en los años veinte, bastante antes de que jugase Gambetta.
> 3ampiste, Afogotu, Quique Alfaro, gracias por vuestros ánimos.




Ah, maldito! encontraste ese dato! yo lo estaba ocultando prolijamente...  (Hay otro tango de 1924...)


----------



## Colchonero

Para fiarse de la yaya...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> Ah, maldito! encontraste ese dato! yo lo estaba ocultando prolijamente...  (Hay otro tango de 1924...)


¿En tus años mozos (allá por principios del siglo pasado ) para pedir un favor no se decía "haceme una gamba"? ¿Y "metí la gamba" o "metí las de andar/la pata" para decir que la habías cagado, hablando pronto y mal? Creo que hoy son pocos los que entenderían esos significados de gamba. Hoy si decís "gamba" la gente piensa en comida.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Meter la gamba_ se usa por Vigo.


----------



## duvija

Recuerdo 'meter la pata', 'haceme una pierna', pero sí, podía usarse gamba. Claro que no a principios del siglo pasado, sino cuando yo la usaba, a principios del s XIX.


----------

